# Embedded video in Publisher 2010



## Shiv379 (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi everyone 
I am fairly new to publisher, and fairly new to office 2010 (Where did all my lovely menus go!?), although I am a power user of excel and access.

I am responsible for making a digital newsletter, and I would like to embed a youtube video in it. Currently I design the newsletter in Publisher 2010 and output it to PDF using CutePDF (which I have a sneaky suspicion will prevent me from doing what I want anyway).

I have heard that in older versions of Publisher you could embed videos using the Insert> HTML Fragment command, however that doesn't seem to be enabled on Publisher 2010. Does anyone know of a way I can embed a youtube video into my publisher file?

Thanks in advance!
~Shiv


----------



## RSpecianjr (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey Shiv,

I've never used Publisher but you haven't had any replies so I'll take a shot. 

I know Publisher doesn't have a video player so you will have to embed a code (such as that from your youtube video). In order for the publication to take HTML code, it has to be a web publication (This is my thoughts on it, then you can add HTML Fragment). 

I am not sure if CutePDF will translate this correctly, just test it out. I know that PDF's can contain flash videos and the only requirement for the end user is that they have a flash player. If you have Adobe Acrobat, its pretty easy to do.

Let us know if it helps or if we need to try something else.

Regards,

Robert D. Specian Jr.


----------



## Shiv379 (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi Robert,

Thanks for the reply! 
I haven't been able to get the "Insert HTML Fragment" menu item to enable. I had to add it to the ribbon since I couldn't find it anywhere, and even after saving the file as html or mht the button still seems to be disabled. I am worried that this feature may have been disabled in Publisher 2010, but I can't seem to find much about it online.

I have a 30 day trial of Acrobat X installed, but couldn't for the life of me figure out how to use it!

Regards,
~Shiv


----------



## RSpecianjr (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey Shiv,

Here is a Youtube link for the embed via Acrobat if you still have it. It may give you an idea on how to do it using CutePDF (if possible). I couldn't find anything on it when I searched.

YouTube - Embed Video in a .PDF

I don't know if simply saving the file with a different extension will do it. Here are the steps I took in Publisher 2007 to get the button to be functional.

The way I tested it before was to create a newsletter as you had done. I wasn't able to use the HTML Fragment button such as you. I went to preview Web Page Preview and it prompte me to convert it to a web publication. Once this was done, I was able to use the Web Tools toolbar to insert HTML Code Fragment. Just using the embed link from youtube worked there.

Regards,

Robert D. Specian Jr.


----------



## Shiv379 (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi Robert,

I may be completely stupid but I'm not finding the preview option :S I'm on Publisher 2010 with all its silly Ribbons so I can't find anything! Any tips?

Thanks a lot for all your help!
~T


----------



## RSpecianjr (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey Shiv,

They seem to encourage using other programs for web design in Publisher 2010. You can open existing web documents but cannnot create new ones.



> The ability to create new Web publications has been removed in Microsoft Publisher 2010. However, if you open an existing Web publication a Web tab will appear on the ribbon giving you access to Web tools for updating the existing Web publication.


What if you created the newsletter and embedded the video into the pdf instead of the newsletter itself?

Regards,

Robert D. Specian Jr.


----------

